# ¿No os parece excesivamente raro lo de Macarena Olona?



## MAESE PELMA (29 Jul 2022)

¿Por qué dice que por problemas de salud no puede seguir en Vox pero luego habla de reincorporarse cuando pueda a su carrera de abogada del estado?

¿Por qué no se reincorpora a Vox?

Lo que creo que ha pasado es que el partido la ha obligado a quedarse en Andalucía y ella no quería estar aquí, dos años aguantando a los miarmas. Y también creo que manejan encuestas internas sobre las próximas elecciones y la mayoría absoluta del PP se huele. Por lo que si esperaba ser rescatada en las próximas elecciones generales dentro de año y medio y Vox no consigue meterse en el gobierno al final serían ¡¡¡CUATRO AÑAZOS CON LOS MIARMAS!!! Eso no hay cuerpo que lo resista.

Con lo feliz que se le veía por Granada y ha sido tocar Sevilla y marchitarse.

En fin, uno de los mayores chascos de la historia de la política. Vox al final no ha sido la solución de nada. Unos chapuceros es lo que son.

Preparad vuestros culos y ensalivarlos muy fuerte que vienen años de dolor.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (29 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> ¿Por qué dice que por problemas de salud no puede seguir en Vox pero luego habla de reincorporarse cuando pueda a su carrera de abogada del estado?
> 
> ¿Por qué no se reincorpora a Vox?
> 
> ...



Ha hecho como Lastra, quitarse del medio. En Andalucia no iba a tener los mismos focos que en el Congreso y menos con los resultados que ha tenido.

Politicos...


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (29 Jul 2022)

Olona sólo ha creado problemas a Vox. Ha sido una mala idea ponerla en primera linea de la política. En cambio, en la sombra puede hacer un buen trabajo. Si la salud se lo permite, claro.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (29 Jul 2022)

menos mal que no fui a votar, ahora me sentiría sucio y violado.


----------



## Mig29 (29 Jul 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Olona sólo ha creado problemas a Vox. Ha sido una mala idea ponerla en primera linea de la política. En cambio, en la sombra puede hacer un buen trabajo. Si la salud se lo permite, claro.



Que problemas creo Olona en Vox? 
A Vox le faltan muchos perfiles técnicos y de gestión, y le sobran bocazas. El populismo está bien para darte a conocer y ganar músculo, pero una vez lo tienes(como ya lo tiene Vox), tienes que cambiar y tratar de ser una alternativa real de gobierno.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (29 Jul 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> Que problemas creo Olona en Vox?
> A Vox le faltan muchos perfiles técnicos y de gestión, y le sobran bocazas. El populismo está bien para darte a conocer y ganar músculo, pero una vez lo tienes(como ya lo tiene Vox), tienes que cambiar y tratar de ser una alternativa real de gobierno.



¿ Le parece poco hacer esto?


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Jul 2022)

Trabajará menos como abogada del Estado que como diputada.

Supongo.

Sabe que será en Octubre.


----------



## Despotricador (29 Jul 2022)

Iba para vicepresidenta y se quedó de diputada rasa en un parlamento de segunda. No es para ella. Espero y deseo que la salud sólo sea una excusa para quitarse de enmedio.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (29 Jul 2022)

Creo que VOX ya ha entrado en decadencia.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (29 Jul 2022)

Los políticos siempre dicen la verdad.

Firmado: un político.


----------



## Kozak (29 Jul 2022)

Macarena Olona poniéndose la tercera dosis.


Y miles de antivacunas cortocircuitados.




www.burbuja.info





No digo que haya causalidad, pero correlación, la hay.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (29 Jul 2022)

Toca disolución de vox por mandato de las élites.

Tenía mis dudas respecto a vox de si eran o no alternativa de verdad pero todo lo que ha rodeado a Olona y Andalucía me las han despejado totalmente.

Lo único qu tengo claro es que me la sopla cuando sean las elecciones.


----------



## pasemos y pasaremos (29 Jul 2022)

Los últimos meses estaba más delgada que de costumbre. Y no olvidemos que es una follavacunas.

Así que no nos precipitemos que los problemas de salud pueden ser ciertos.

En cualquier caso vox tampoco pierde a nadie esencial. Macarena es buena con las leyes, pero no como política.


----------



## Forrajes (29 Jul 2022)

Mucha farlopa y gintonics en el bar del congreso le han dejado para el averno.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (29 Jul 2022)

pasemos y pasaremos dijo:


> Los últimos meses estaba más delgada que de costumbre. Y no olvidemos que es una follavacunas.
> 
> Así que no nos precipitemos que los problemas de salud pueden ser ciertos.
> 
> En cualquier caso vox tampoco pierde a nadie esencial. Macarena es buena con las leyes, pero no como política.



pero si hace nada era la que salía en todos los vídeos de vox DESTRUYENDO, ZASQUEANDO, ANIKILANDO, etc. claro que era importante para ellos.


----------



## fenderman (29 Jul 2022)

Valla, no me lo hesperava


----------



## NXT (29 Jul 2022)

Lo del problema de salud parece verosímil, a juzgar por lo que se comenta por ahí.





EFECTOS SECUNDARIOS DE LA VACUNACIÓN CONTRA EL COVID: EL ALARMANTE CASO DE MACARENA OLONA, QUE SE HA QUEDADO EXTREMADAMENTE DELGADA Y SIN TETAS


Se veía venir. Macarena siendo pinchada por primera vez. Macarena tras los tres pinchazos, mostrando una gran delgadez y sin rastro de sus antaño esplendorosos pechos. Mientras tanto, el portavoz de NWOX en el Congreso en materia de sanidad y Covid-19 sigue erre que erre. Broootaaal...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (29 Jul 2022)

Gran jugada de Santi e Iván apartar a un lado a esta iluminada de los cojones...

Lo malo es cómo la doritada sufre erecciones en cuanto una wannabe adelgaza 6 kilos y se pone en plan femne fatale.


----------



## pasemos y pasaremos (29 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> pero si hace nada era la que salía en todos los vídeos de vox DESTRUYENDO, ZASQUEANDO, ANIKILANDO, etc. claro que era importante para ellos.



Ellos la verían como alguien importante. Lo que no quiere decir que lo sea. Hay gente en vox más contundente. 

Rocío de Meer tiene menos complejos para hablar del tema inmigracion. Y smith impone bastante al hablar. Para debatir auqnue no me caiga muy bien, Iván espinosa sabe cómo poner contra las cuerdas a quien tenga en frente en casi cualquier tema.

Macarena en cambio, si, mete algún zasca de vez en cuando, pero poco más.. y en las andaluzas patinó un montón. Pero un montón.


----------



## HUSH (29 Jul 2022)

PACOVox


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (29 Jul 2022)

pasemos y pasaremos dijo:


> *Los últimos meses estaba más delgada que de costumbre*. Y no olvidemos que es una follavacunas.
> 
> Así que no nos precipitemos que los problemas de salud pueden ser ciertos.
> 
> En cualquier caso vox tampoco pierde a nadie esencial. Macarena es buena con las leyes, pero no como política.



Ha sido madre hace año y pico, y el rollito que se traía con su director de campaña...
Cuidado con la típica monstruito empollona que, de la noche a la mañana, toca las mieles del éxito social.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (29 Jul 2022)

pasemos y pasaremos dijo:


> Ellos la verían como alguien importante. Lo que no quiere decir que lo sea. Hay gente en vox más contundente.
> 
> Rocío de Meer tiene menos complejos para hablar del tema inmigracion. Y smith impone bastante al hablar. Para debatir auqnue no me caiga muy bien, *Iván espinosa sabe cómo poner contra las cuerdas a quien tenga en frente en casi cualquier tema.*
> 
> Macarena en cambio, si, mete algún zasca de vez en cuando, pero poco más.. y en las andaluzas patinó un montón. Pero un montón.



Espinosa es EL MEJOR de VOX con tanta diferencia que el Voxtonto medio no lo capta.


----------



## Fargo (29 Jul 2022)

Como se nota que nadie rema en este foro...
Yo remé ayer, y ahora remo todo el fin de semana en un trabajo de mierda.
A nadie le parece raro?
Mierda de sociedad, encumbrando a vividores que se llevan un pastizal sin dar un palo al agua en toda la mañana.
Tenemos lo que nos merecemos, no aplaudáis este mensaje porque haría falta deslomarse todos los días para entenderlo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (29 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Como se nota que nadie rema en este foro...
> Yo remé ayer, y ahora remo todo el fin de semana en un trabajo de mierda.
> A nadie le parece raro?
> Mierda de sociedad, encumbrando a vividores que se llevan un pastizal sin dar un palo al agua en toda la mañana.



Deja de remar. No contribuyas.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (29 Jul 2022)

Quiere estar con sus hijos. Es evidente. Así que se inventa cualquier excusa y adiós.


----------



## nate (29 Jul 2022)

Un voto menos para vox en las generales. Y creo que no seré el único. Una estafa a niveles socialistapepero. Por salud dice... la hija de puta... dilo claro, te has ido porque te veías vicepresidenta y te has quedado en florero del parlamento miarma. 

Que os den por culo vox.


----------



## Vibrador letal (29 Jul 2022)

No puedes intentar ser mas protagonista que el cheriff del partido,Ayuso tambien lo sabe,pero bueno esta se puede ir a su trabajo porque las de podemos y psoe se tendrian que ir a chupar pollas si no las enchufaran.


----------



## CASA (29 Jul 2022)

Tengo un amigo que trabaja en la Agencia de Vivienda y rehabilitación de Andalucía, pues conocía a gente de su trabajo y me pareció que hablaba también por él mismo que había votado al PP para que consiguiera mayoría absoluta en las elecciones y no tuvieran que pactar con VOX, al parecer ese es uno de los chiringuitos contra los que VOX iba a tope.

En este tema tengo un poco la impresión de que entraron como elefante en cacharrería. En una provincia donde las redes clientelares son brutales amenazar con cierres de un modo un poco bestia, no les ha favorecido.

Aparentemente el PP ha hecho un cambio de mandos de un modo bastante suave y los empleados no están descontentos con la situación.


----------



## Kozak (29 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> pero si hace nada era la que salía en todos los vídeos de vox DESTRUYENDO, ZASQUEANDO, ANIKILANDO, etc. claro que era importante para ellos.



Soy lo bastante viejo para recordar a Manoliño Fraga DESTRUYENDO, ZASQUEANDO (entonces no se decía así), ANIKILANDO a la PSOE en el Circo San Jerónimo y a Naniano Bocachocho Rajoy elegido como mejor orador del Circo San Jerónimo y por tanto sé que no sirve de gran cosa. Al contrario, ayuda a mantener la esperanza de que haya una posibilidad de reforma dentro del sistema.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Jul 2022)

Son los designios del Señor


----------



## JB12 (29 Jul 2022)

Senos fue Olona


----------



## ueee3 (29 Jul 2022)

Macarena de Graná, que ni es vicepresidenta ni es ná.


----------



## Hannibaal (29 Jul 2022)

Si no dice cual es el problema de salud entonces está claro que no hay ningún problema de salud (aunque admito que me pareció verla mas delgada ultimamente) . Me da igual la razón por la que la echan o por la que se larga por propia voluntad, me la suda la política de la mierdocracia, es un problema de los que creen en los partidos y en el sistema, Vox nunca iba a ser una solución, como mucho un instrumento útil en el corto plazo, pero ni eso ha sido.


----------



## Turbocalbo (29 Jul 2022)

Raro me parece que este señor, con el que estoy de acuerdo en muchisimas cosas, no le haya deseado mejoria por su estado de saluc en este twit


----------



## Kozak (29 Jul 2022)

pasemos y pasaremos dijo:


> Ellos la verían como alguien importante. Lo que no quiere decir que lo sea. Hay gente en vox más contundente.
> 
> Rocío de Meer tiene menos complejos para hablar del tema inmigracion. Y smith impone bastante al hablar. Para debatir auqnue no me caiga muy bien, Iván espinosa sabe cómo poner contra las cuerdas a quien tenga en frente en casi cualquier tema.
> 
> Macarena en cambio, si, mete algún zasca de vez en cuando, pero poco más.. y en las andaluzas patinó un montón. Pero un montón.



Poco se habla de la cantidad de neerlandeses en Vox: Esmegman, De Meer, el segundo apellido del de Castilla y León también es de allí...



CASA dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que trabaja en la Agencia de Vivienda y rehabilitación de Andalucía, pues conocía a gente de su trabajo y creo que él mismo que habían votado al PP para que consiguiera mayoría absoluta en las elecciones y no tuvieran que pactar con VOX, al parecer ese es uno de los chiringuitos contra los que VOX iba a tope.
> 
> En este tema tengo un poco la impresión de que entraron como elefante en cacharrería. En una provincia donde las redes clientelares son brutales amenazar con cierres de un modo un poco bestia, no les ha favorecido.
> 
> Aparentemente el PP ha hecho un cambio de mandos de un modo bastante suave y los empleados no están descontentos con la situación.



_Par che tutto rimanga com'è, bisogna che tutto cambi._

El verdadero poder no está en los Parlamientos ni Bobiernos, está en el Heztado Administrativo. La charocracia, los funcis, las Ahezias de paniaguados a dedo, esos mandan y el resto pagamos.


----------



## Alf_ET (29 Jul 2022)

Es curioso que ya se está dando por finiquitado a Vox desde los medios de comunicación y las casas en encuestas pagadas por partidos políticos.

Pero si Vox no ha gobernado en ningún puto sitio qué cojones me estáis contando. Podemos ha tenido alcaldes en Madrid y Barcelona, está en el gobierno con 7 ministros. A esos sí les puede juzgar por su gestión pero ¿a Vox? 

Vox es el único partido que da la batalla contra la puta izquierda. El único que recurre los cambios de nombres de las calles, las banderas lgtb en los ayuntamientos, el único que defiende la presunción de inocencia de los hombres en las denuncias de viogen, el que propone reducir el dinero a sindicatos y chiringuitos de charos y locazas. ¿Ya lo estáis dando por quemado cuando ni ha empezado?

Pues nada, volved a votar al puto PP de Feijoo, de Cuca Gamarra, Margallo y González Pons que lo único que hacen es meterse por el culo las leyes de la izquierda pero luego no vengáis llorando.


----------



## Alf_ET (29 Jul 2022)

pasemos y pasaremos dijo:


> Ellos la verían como alguien importante. Lo que no quiere decir que lo sea. Hay gente en vox más contundente.
> 
> Rocío de Meer tiene menos complejos para hablar del tema inmigracion. Y smith impone bastante al hablar. Para debatir auqnue no me caiga muy bien, Iván espinosa sabe cómo poner contra las cuerdas a quien tenga en frente en casi cualquier tema.
> 
> Macarena en cambio, si, mete algún zasca de vez en cuando, pero poco más.. y en las andaluzas patinó un montón. Pero un montón.



Es que Olona cae mal igual que cae mal Ortega Smith por mucha razón que tenga en lo que dicen.

Monasterio tiene cara de oler a vinagre pero es mucho más humilde que Olona que se creía que era la Ayuso de Vox con su club de fans de pajilleros, el primero el enano de Teruel que se puso histérico cuando Vox no la anunció como candidata a los 5 minutos de convocarse las elecciones de Andalucía.

Lo que tendría que haber hecho es ser honesta y en la noche electoral haber dicho: me he venido desde Madrid y me lo agradecéis dándole mayoría absoluta al inútil de Moreno Bonilla, pues ahí os quedáis paletazos, yo me vuelvo a mi escaño del Congreso.


----------



## Guaguei (29 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> ¿Por qué dice que por problemas de salud no puede seguir en Vox pero luego habla de reincorporarse cuando pueda a su carrera de abogada del estado?
> 
> ¿Por qué no se reincorpora a Vox?
> 
> ...



tu que harias si estuvieras mal de salud, estar en el foco y en primera linea, o amargarte y mirar las obras de los albañiles, pues tal vez quiere seguir haciendo lo que hacia tranquilamente y a ver que pasa con la salud, sin estres y menos resposabilidad y compromisos de calendario


----------



## ProfePaco (29 Jul 2022)

nate dijo:


> Un voto menos para vox en las generales. Y creo que no seré el único. Una estafa a niveles socialistapepero. Por salud dice... la hija de puta... dilo claro, te has ido porque te veías vicepresidenta y te has quedado en florero del parlamento miarma.
> 
> Que os den por culo vox.



Sólo tenía que esperar un poco a las nacionales y hubiera sido ministra.

Sois tan cortos que no lo veis.


----------



## tocafa (29 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> ¿Por qué dice que por problemas de salud no puede seguir en Vox pero luego habla de reincorporarse cuando pueda a su carrera de abogada del estado?
> 
> ¿Por qué no se reincorpora a Vox?
> 
> ...



Tienes muy malfollá.
No tiene nada que ver Sevilla. Lo que pasa es que no quiere ser irrelevante y ha abandonado el partido. No hay más.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (29 Jul 2022)

nate dijo:


> Un voto menos para vox en las generales. Y creo que no seré el único. Una estafa a niveles socialistapepero. Por salud dice... la hija de puta... dilo claro, te has ido porque te veías vicepresidenta y te has quedado en florero del parlamento miarma.
> 
> Que os den por culo vox.



Es ya usted burbujo viegho para comportarse como un doritero que pone su ilusión y su testosterona en una monja locaza con ínfulas...


----------



## Fiodor (29 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> ¿Por qué dice que por problemas de salud no puede seguir en Vox pero luego habla de reincorporarse cuando pueda a su carrera de abogada del estado?
> 
> ¿Por qué no se reincorpora a Vox?



Esa parte final del texto denota que hay algo más que un problema médico... Se rumoreaba que Olona no estaba muy conforme con quedarse en Andalucía, pero que la dirección del partido la obligaba a quedarse los 4 años, con toda la razón... VOX pierde un buen activo, sobre todo mediáticamente, pero realmente ya lo había perdido por la estupidez de enviarla a una Autonómicas en las que estaba todo el pescado vendido mucho antes de que empezara la campaña...


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## thanos2 (29 Jul 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> Raro me parece que este señor, con el que estoy de acuerdo en muchisimas cosas, no le haya deseado mejoria por su estado de saluc en este twit



Básicamente, admite que Macarena se va de Vox y no volverá.


----------



## dialectica (29 Jul 2022)

Es todo muy raro, aunque yo no descartaría el problema de salud.

Teniendo en cuenta que se ha kakunado con 3 dosis y que nunca ha hablado mucho de su vida privada pues vete a saber qué ha pasado.

Hay mucha gente cosechando los efectos adversos de las kakunas ahora, otra cosa es que no se diga nada en los medios. Ya estamos viendo a otros famosos con diagnósticos extraños que, por supuesto, no están relacionados con la ponzoña.


----------



## spala (29 Jul 2022)

Ya sabemos todos a qué es debido, 99% por la ponzoña.


----------



## nate (29 Jul 2022)

Todo es poco creíble. Que problema de salud? Tiene un cáncer que se la lleva de un día para otro? Sida? Lepra? Que coño tiene? Que hablen claro.

Lo que tiene es CUENTO. Mi voto para que en un mes se lo quede otro? Pero esto que es Abascal... esto que coño es???

Para mi vox se acaba aquí. Au revoir.


----------



## morethanafeeling (29 Jul 2022)

Yo estaba convencido de que se había ido por discrepancias con el partido, seguramente porque ella no quería quedarse cuatro años en Andalucía sin pintar nada, y en el partido le habían presionado para que se quedara. Sin embargo, después de leer la carta veo que en muy poco texto hace referencia varias veces a la salud. Si fuera una excusa lo diría una vez y punto, pero que lo recalque tanto y de a entender que ya tenía esos problemas durante la campaña me hace pensar que pueda ser cierto. No sé que pensar.


----------



## Mandingo100 (29 Jul 2022)

Ni sé por qué es ni me importa


----------



## Captain Julius (29 Jul 2022)

Debería aclarar cuál es el problema de salud que tiene, porque en caso contrario parece una espantá, sin más.


----------



## Dr Zar (29 Jul 2022)

Vox ha sido deglutido por los satanicos,se vio con el aplauso a farlopensky en el congreso ahí terminó Vox para mi y para miles de Españoles.Macarena pasa de estar en Andalucia no le compensa es una tía brillante y va a ganar más pasta en Madrid de abogada.


----------



## Glokta (29 Jul 2022)

vaya fiasco, es una región con un caladero de 8,5 millones de votos


----------



## Khazario (29 Jul 2022)

A mi es que todo funcionario que salta a la política me causa una sensación de vago y maleante que echa para atrás. 

Seas abogado del estado, registrador de propiedad, barrendero o notario.

Si quieren tecnócratas que vengan al sector privado y convenzan a los que realmente levantan y saben levantar el país.

Voy es la misma mierda que el resto. Vividores gobernados por los narigudos y disidencia controlada. La cual, ya como podemos ves se va a diluir porque han visto que no es necesaria con el reflote del pp


----------



## Polybolis (29 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> ¿Por qué dice que por problemas de salud no puede seguir en Vox pero luego habla de reincorporarse cuando pueda a su carrera de abogada del estado?
> 
> ¿Por qué no se reincorpora a Vox?
> 
> ...



Tú eras el que me llamaba rojo y defendía a Vox a capa y espada cuando hace un puto mes hice un cutrehilo oliéndome la tostada a raíz del cambio de discurso de los _fachatubers_, ¿no?

La de vueltas que da la vida.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (29 Jul 2022)

qué jodida es la anorexia


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (29 Jul 2022)

El único problema de salud es que, al haber sido defenestrada, sufra magulladuras y la rotura de algún hueso.
Ya, cuando la empujaron a "Graná", cayó de rodillas como Jesús camino del calvario y se le vio, dolorida y quejumbrosa durante toda la campaña.
Como buen animal político tiene la habilidad de crear seguidores y detractores pero, llegados al momento social en que nos encontramos...

*¡¡¡A ENEMIGO QUE HUYE PUENTE DE PLATA...EL PERSONAJE "LIQUIDÓ" A LA PERSONA, ELLA NOS HIZO VER ALGO QUE NO ERA Y SE CREYÓ SU PROPIA FANTASÍA!!!*

Lo que no le voy a negar es mi reconocimiento a su "decencia" por abandonar aquello en lo que no cree (no como otros que cabalgan en el cinismo y comulgan con ruedas de molino). Lo que me apena es que haya sido victima de ¡¡¡LOS ENTRESIJOS DE LA POLÍTICA!!!

P.D.
AGUSTINA, MARÍA PITA, CARMEN, MARIANA PINEDA ... ¡¡¡ESA ESTIRPE DE MUJERES SE TE QUEDAN MUY LEJOS, "MACARENA"!!!


----------



## Captain Julius (29 Jul 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> El único problema de salud es que, al haber sido defenestrada, sufra magulladuras y la rotura de algún hueso.
> Ya, cuando la empujaron a "Graná", cayó de rodillas como Jesús camino del calvario y se le vio, dolorida y quejumbrosa durante toda la campaña.
> Como buen animal político tiene la habilidad de crear seguidores y detractores pero, llegados al momento social en que nos encontramos...
> 
> ...



Si así fuera, que lo diga.


----------



## Antiparticula (29 Jul 2022)

Ciertamente ha sido algo muy repentino.


----------



## dialectica (29 Jul 2022)

Cierto. Además, como comentaban antes Abascal no ha hecho mención a su estado de salud en el tweet, si no a "que tiene las puertas abiertas para volver". Cosa que ella ha dejado claro en el comunicado que no va a hacer y que se reincorporará a su profesión como abogado del estado. Es probable que haya abandonado el barco, sin más.


----------



## el ruinas II (29 Jul 2022)

olona no queria quedarse en andalucia y le mando un ordago a abascal: o vuelvo a mi anterior cargo en madrid o dejo el partido, yo aqui , en un parlamento regional haciendo el papel de segundona que tiene que llevarse bien con el pp `por los pactos que tenemos en otras autonomias no sigo. Abascal debio pensar que olona no iba a tener ovarios de dejar la politica y acepto el ordago. El problema es que olona tenia una carrera profesional de la que puede vivir muy bien fuera de la politica, ese factor no lo tuvo en cuenta cuñascal y al final la cago.


----------



## PEPEYE (29 Jul 2022)

Es la ventaja de ser Abogada del Estado, otros muchos politicos desayunan sapos


----------



## PacoIII (29 Jul 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> Es curioso que ya se está dando por finiquitado a Vox desde los medios de comunicación y las casas en encuestas pagadas por partidos políticos.
> 
> Pero si Vox no ha gobernado en ningún puto sitio qué cojones me estáis contando. Podemos ha tenido alcaldes en Madrid y Barcelona, está en el gobierno con 7 ministros. A esos sí les puede juzgar por su gestión pero ¿a Vox?
> 
> ...





Yo no se en que país vive la gente que le echa en cara a VOX gilipolleces, con la de problemas que tiene el país y el momento en el que estamos.


Que si es que defiende a los toros
Que si steegman
Que si panchitos
Que judíos
Que si podemos derecha
Que si se va una
Yo no se si es que el español es subnormal, o es que les gusta tener el pais en la ruina, pagar impuestos por cagar o que el PPSOE les mee encima.


----------



## perrosno (29 Jul 2022)

Derroición absoluta, mejor un descansito en casa.


----------



## Polybolis (29 Jul 2022)

PacoIII dijo:


> Yo no se en que país vive la gente que le echa en cara a VOX gilipolleces, con la de problemas que tiene el país y el momento en el que estamos.
> 
> 
> Que si es que defiende a los toros
> ...



Seguro que los follamarianos hablaban igual que tú en 2011. Luego pasa lo que pasa.

Alomejor el español medio no es subnormal, sino que está escarmentado. Y alomejor para encontrar a los subnormales hay que mirarse al espejo. Porque si te engañan dos veces es culpa tuya.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (29 Jul 2022)

raro es desde luego pero bueno, políticos...


----------



## Burt Lancaster (29 Jul 2022)

Otra neoliberal con contrato blindado


----------



## Manteka (29 Jul 2022)

Entre la Olona esa y el Mengele judío que ha cobrao 1 millon de fayser, los de BOH parecen el bastón de la PP


----------



## PacoIII (29 Jul 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> Seguro que los follamarianos hablaban igual que tú en 2011. Luego pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Alomejor el español medio no es subnormal, sino que está escarmentado. Y alomejor para encontrar a los subnormales hay que mirarse al espejo. Porque si te engañan dos veces es culpa tuya.



Otro que va de listo.

¿Que cojones tendrá que ver una cosa con la otra?

"Como me defraudaron una vez ya se puede ir el mundo al carajo que yo ya paso de todo". Subnormales y cabezones joder


----------



## Shy (29 Jul 2022)

Lo de Macarena Olona no se puede entender sin conocer el expediente Royuela. Los que todavía dudáis de su veracidad tenéis una ocasión cojonuda para empaparos del tema. Os adelanto, Royuela padre ha dicho que en breve va a dar la lista de los diputados con pasta en paraísos fiscales, que son aproximadamente dos tercios del total Y QUE NO SE SALVA NINGÚN PARTIDO. Lo de Olona ha sido por una de dos:

1.- Es una buena tía, ha hablado con Abascal para pedirle explicaciones del tema y este le ha salido con evasivas o ambigüedades así que le ha dicho "hasta luego Lucas".
2.- Está pringada como tantos otros y se ha quitado de en medio antes de que reviente todo, que reventará.

Mi teoría es que ha sido por lo primero.

Lo de la salud es el multipass, la gilipollez que todos los mass mierda van a replicar ad infinitum.


----------



## Polybolis (29 Jul 2022)

PacoIII dijo:


> Otro que va de listo.
> 
> ¿Que cojones tendrá que ver una cosa con la otra?
> 
> "Como me defraudaron una vez ya se puede ir el mundo al carajo que yo ya paso de todo". Subnormales y cabezones joder



Perdona compi, aquí el que va de listo eres tú.

Tiene que ver que todos los nuevos partidos existen única y exclusivamente para encauzar a los que estamos hasta los cojones, y NUNCA van a gobernar, están hechos para no gobernar. Y eso no es opinable.

Si no quieres darte cuenta, allá tú, pero tratarnos de subnormales, desde luego es no ver la viga en el ojo propio.

Va sigue votando, que esta vez seguro seguro que es la buena.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (29 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> menos mal que no fui a votar, ahora me sentiría sucio y violado.



Eres más listo que la media de los obreros de derechas.
Aunque eso no tiene mucho mérito, tampoco es tan difícil.
Ánimo en las próximas.


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Jul 2022)

Me llamaba la atención lo que había adelgazado justo antes de la campaña electoral si es un or un problema de salud espero que no sea cancer


----------



## Kozak (29 Jul 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> Perdona compi, aquí el que va de listo eres tú.
> 
> Tiene que ver que todos los nuevos partidos existen única y exclusivamente para encauzar a los que estamos hasta los cojones, y NUNCA van a gobernar, están hechos para no gobernar. Y eso no es opinable.
> 
> ...



Y ahora la otra parte:

Los partidos mayoritarios tampoco gobiernan. Lo hace el Estado administrativo, la UhEz, el FMI o hasta los Rotarios.

Pensad que la misma gente que no te deja ni siquiera administrar tu tiempo y tu dinero te va a dejar elegir gobernante. Sí. Ya.


----------



## Kozak (29 Jul 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Me llamaba la atención lo que había adelgazado justo antes de la campaña electoral si es un or un problema de salud espero que no sea cancer



Espero que lo digas porque nos va a costar más dinero que si es algo que la espiche rápido.


----------



## PacoIII (29 Jul 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> Tiene que ver que todos los nuevos partidos existen única y exclusivamente para encauzar a los que estamos hasta los cojones, y NUNCA van a gobernar, están hechos para no gobernar. Y eso no es opinable.



Eso no es opinable, porque hay millones de cretinos que prefieren quejarse pero pasan de probar algo distinto. La culpa será del NWO, de los judíos, de putin, de raticulín, PERO MIA QUE NO ME MOLESTO NI EN IR A VOTAR OTRA COSA NOOOOOOOHHHH.



Polybolis dijo:


> Va sigue votando, que esta vez seguro seguro que es la buena.



Sigue disfrutando del pais de mierda. Es lo que te mereces.


----------



## Lefri (29 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> ¿Por qué dice que por problemas de salud no puede seguir en Vox pero luego habla de reincorporarse cuando pueda a su carrera de abogada del estado?
> 
> ¿Por qué no se reincorpora a Vox?
> 
> ...



Aunque me duela reconocerlo, creo que por ahí van los tiros


----------



## jefe de la oposición (29 Jul 2022)

Ortega Smith retirado de la primera plana del partido
Maca saliendo súbitamente por la puerta de atrás del partido y aludiendo a razones peregrinas, como días atrás Adriana Lastre
...

me evoca los tiempos en los que la salida de Monedero y Bescansa iniciaron la "caída" de Podemos

buen fiasco para los votontos, se les cae el factótum del partido


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jul 2022)

En la campaña electoral dio claras muestras de no estar bien de la cabeza. 

Lo mejor que pudo hacer por su salud mental y que VOX no pierda credibilidad.... es irse. 

De no haberse presentado a las elecciones andaluzas habrían obtenido el doble de votos. 






Abascal envió a Olona a Andalucía porque no había un sitio más lejos de Madrid . Es una iluminada y la gente lo ha percibido


cuando en las últimas declaraciones ( poniendo los ojos en blanco como una iluminada y elegida por dios para reformar España ) dejó claro que no estaba bien de la cabeza ... definitivamente Abascal la envió a Andalucía porque no había un sitio más lejos. Olona deja “en manos de Dios” su...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Godofredo1099 (29 Jul 2022)

Macarena desde el final de las elecciones andaluzas supo que la habían enviado allí a modo de sacrificio azteca y se mostró muy remisa a quedarse en el parlamento eclipsada por la mayoría de Moreno Bonilla, me recuerda a Arrimadas después de la victoria en las autonómicas del '17 en Cataluña, huyendo a Madrid despavorida. Esta gente busca el foco mediático, trabajar poco y vivir cómodamente. La oposición y sobre todo a los de que supuestamente son de tu cuerda es incómoda y erosiona políticamente. Por eso lo deja, no por nada más. Sabe que a las Cortes no puede volver y no le atrae su destino, donde no ha sido nada bien recibida, Ergo, lo deja.
O eso, o la vacuna le ha hecho más mella de la que creía (la veía últimamente muy ojerosa y con el gesto torcido). Tal vez sea un próximo caso de repentinitis tras la 3 dosis.
En fin, sea como fuere toca mirar a un año y medio vista, a las Generales del '23 que están en mente de todos (llevamos en precampaña desde el affaire Ayuso y el aterrizaje de Feijóo), soplan vientos de popa para VOX y eso no es nada bueno. Los medios trabajan para dejar expedita una victoria de Feijóo y el electorado está empezando a ponerle un tope al crecimiento del partido. En Italia, ahora Frateli con Meloni, la Lega de Salvini o 5 estrellas antes, son capaces de llegar al poder e intentar llevar a cabo algún cambio sustancial.
Aquí está todo muy acotado, la ley electoral, los engranajes bien engrasados del sistema y la mentalidad obtusa de los Hezpañordos impide que esto ocurra. Es muy lastimero pero aquí no cambia nada.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (30 Jul 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> Ortega Smith retirado de la primera plana del partido
> Maca saliendo súbitamente por la puerta de atrás del partido y aludiendo a razones peregrinas, como días atrás Adriana Lastre
> ...
> 
> ...



Para mí que Pagascal, Espinosa de los Centauros y Rocío Bobasterio están liquidando a todos los que podían competir con ellos por el poder, en Podemos pasó igual con las Meleras y los Orejones y ya vimos como acabaron.
Si se cargan a Buxadé (el último decente que queda) ya les pueden dar morcillas de Salamanca. De la esencia primigenia del partido ya no queda casi nada... me da a mi que en tres o cuatro años lo enterramos como a C's o a Pudimos de seguir así.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (30 Jul 2022)

Vox se ha marcado un Rubialazo en toda regla. Tirar todo lo construido para construir ego.

No entiendo cómo no la convencen para que aguante un año. Hasta las elecciones. Y qué se tome un descanso en Agosto para volver con más fuerza.

No sé si hay gato encerrado.

El PSOE se quitaba a la gente honrada y que destacaba en su partido. No hay más que ver a los Ministros, éstos son los bastoncillos del ego de Sánchez. Si tuvieran valores, dimitirían en bloque, pero eso haría que se asusten de sí mismos aunque no asusten a su árbol genealógico.

Con Olona amortizada, Santi será el siguiente.






Abascal tiene cara de Pablo Iglesias.


No vuelve el bipartidismo de coleccionista sino de toda la vida. Por eso, más vale que Vox acierte con las decisiones ya que es un partido consolidado. Pero temo que a Vox le pase lo mismo que a Podemos. Pablo Iglesias no mostraba su verdadera cara para conseguir votos, pero tuvimos la suerte...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Jul 2022)

Voy a tomarme este hilo en serio y no como el típico aquelarre de los de siempre intentando echarle mierda a VOX. Los progres camuflados y los guardianes de las esencias que si VOX no hace al 100% lo que ellos quieren se enfadan, no respiran y se dedican a esparcir mierda.

Vamos a ver en este asunto existen varias posibilidades:

1º Olona dice la verdad:

-Le han diagnosticado algo FÍSICO jodido de verdad y le han recomendado dejar el trabajo. A favor la manera en que se ha largado de manera totalmente inesperada, de manera fulminante, sin esperar a dejar las cosas más o menos arregladas. Es como si le hubiesen dado la noticia de un día para otro sin que realmente se lo esperase nadie. En contra, que o bien es algo especialmente grave o no hay razón aparente para no retomar su puesto tras dicha enfermedad. Por un lado Abascal da a entender que no volverá, pero Espinosa en cambio insinua que seguirán trabajando juntos.

-Le han diagnosticado algo PSIQUICO y posiblemente su vida personal se está resintiendo a causa de su vida política. Yo apuesto por esta opción. Primero porque da el perfil, sin figura masculina como referente, madre cuarentona, liada con un guardia civil 10 años más joven, síntomas de "localcoño" muy evidentes (como el 99% de las españolas de su quinta por cierto), mujer moderna empoderada. Poca tolerancia a la frustración, la campaña y el "fracaso" de la misma ha podido con ella. Pensemos lo que supone para alguien así ser cuestionada durante las 24 horas, tener que fingir ser quien no es constantemente, sintiéndose examinada incluso físicamente de forma constante, una mujer en decadencia física que debe cuidar hasta su más mínima expresión no sea que le pillen un mal gesto. Con TODA la prensa en su contra. Si esa servidumbre era a consta de cumplir con sus espectativas tiene sentido sacrificarse, en caso contrario es más jodido. Sobre todo si consideramos que Olona no está en VOX por estricta vocación, sino "por contrato", es decir la captó Espinosa gracias a su curriculum.

La campaña de VOX al contrario de lo que ahora mantienen los listillos de siempre a toro pasado, NO ha sido mala. Simplemente no ha sido bastante buena o suficiente para superar el absoluto ostracismo mediático y manipulaciones constantes a que ha sido sometida. No nos equivoquemos desde ciertos resortes de poder EXISTE AUTÉNTICO TERROR, AUTÉNTICO PÁNICO a que VOX entre en el gobierno. Simplemente porque son unos intrusos, unos "antisistema" de la política que han juntado a muchos "outsiders" del mundo civil con muchas ganas de revancha. Y eso es muy peligroso para ciertos intereses.
Olona ha estado en su línea, solo que en general ha dado demasiados bandazos y sobre todo se la ha notado incómoda y poco natural en muchas ocasiones. Eso no es de por sí algo decisivo, pero si le ha hurtado la posibilidad de hacer una campaña ÓPTIMA que es lo que se hubiese necesitado en este caso. La presión como ya he dicho a que se ha visto sometida, junto con todo lo que ahora se le puede venir encima no acompaña. Pensemos que la tipa es una perra de presa, acostumbrada a meterse en jaleos y movidas. Verse reducida actualmente a un mero florero político por culpa de los resultados electorales le ha tenido que pasar factura.
La victoria tiene muchos padres, la derrota en cambio siempre es huérfana. Su posible equilibrio personal y emocional, ES UNA MUJER no lo olvidemos, se ha tenido que resentir. Sobre todo si se ha sentido sola o poco respaldada.

2º Que Olona miente. Simplemente hay mal ambiente en VOX y ha sido depurada.

-A favor, los rumores constantes en ese sentido publicados en la prensa hostil y enemiga. Sobre todo pepera. Pero claro también son los primeros interesados en intentar desestabilizar a VOX.

-En contra, no encaja con el curso de los acontecimientos. Este tipo de "ceses" se hacen de dos formas. Bien de manera inmediata antes de que las cosas empeoren. O bien tras un tiempo prudencial y tras varios amagos al respecto. Primero se la va "degradando" poco a poco, y llegados a cierto punto se fuerza su dimisión de mutuo acuerdo. No es algo repentino de un día para otro y menos aún tras las últimas declaraciones donde Olona parecía haber retomado la iniciativa.

Sea como fuere, aunque ahora mismo muchos puedan estar decepcionados o incluso enfadados por perder a un activo valioso como Macarena, yo considero que a la larga será beneficioso. Olona era demasiado pepera, muy similar politicamente a Ayuso. Una derecha liberal con demasiados tics progres y yo creo que bastante voluble en muchos aspectos. Da un buen perfil de secretaria de estado, pero como lideresa tengo serias dudas.
El problema que tiene VOX a parte de que son varias facciones reales bajo una sola denominación es que en sus cuadros cuenta con demasiados primeras espadas en los suyo. Gente que ha triunfado en lo profesional y que no va a aguantar a la larga las miserias y ridiculeces de la vida política española.

No sé si la gente es consciente de la paliza que se ha tenido que dar Olona en estas elecciones. Sin ver a la familia, sin ver al crío, todos los días posando, dando mítines, vigilando al milimetro su imagen. Eso requiere gente con un perfil muy claro y posiblemente supera una personalidad previsiblemente "conflictiva" como la de Macarena. Todo además para terminar "decepcionando" al partido. Que no olvidemos apostaba para ganar en estas elecciones. Solo que cometieron el mismo error de siempre. Confiar demasiado en redes y menospreciar el poder y capacidad de manipulación de los medios tradicionales.

Yo lo que veo es que VOX está aún bastante verde en muchas cosas. Lo que puede ser malo, pero también tiene su lado bueno. Peca de ingenuidad y amateurismo muchas veces. Algo que es inevitable. Pero tendría que ponerse las pilas en ese aspecto y no confiarse o dormirse en los laureles.

Por cierto me huelo que el siguiente en caer va a ser Steegmann posiblemente. Si aguanta es porque ya le tienen reservado el ministerio de Sanidad. Lo que sería una EXCELENTE noticia pese a los "haters" y maniáticos burbujeros al respecto.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Jul 2022)

Menudas pajas mentales del akelarre antivoxero.

Si estás muy jodido de salud, se trabaja mejor y más discretamente como abogado que como político. Y ya.


----------



## HaCHa (30 Jul 2022)

El pushup le ha provocado una hernia.
En cuanto se cure vuelve a oficiar para Shub-Niggurath.


----------



## Nefersen (30 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> ¿Por qué dice que por problemas de salud no puede seguir en Vox pero luego habla de reincorporarse cuando pueda a su carrera de abogada del estado?



Me lo he preguntado yo también. Mi respuesta: El mal que tiene -derivado de la vacuna- es un problema cardíaco. El médico le ha dicho que puede afrontar un trabajo más o menos tranquilo, pero que se olvide de calentones o campañas políticas.


----------



## Nefersen (30 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Creo que VOX ya ha entrado en decadencia.



En decadencia, es demasiado pronto. Pero sí es verdad que ha perdido "momentum", especialmente desde que se apuntaron a ser fans de Zelensky. Hasta Podemos tuvo una actitud más digna y consecuente con sus ideas.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (30 Jul 2022)

Tu crees siguiendo el principio de la navaja de Ockham que esa como es la explicación más sencilla o menos elaborada mentalmente, es la correcta. Lo cierto es que no tienes una visión muy realista de las cosas. En política no hay casualidades ni se deja NADA al azar. 
Hasta ahora VOX había hecho jugadas maestras. Había crecido por encima de sus expectativas. Campañas como la de "Siembra" en Cyl estuvieron muy acertadas y el partido fue capaz de tocar poder y ganar peso en las instituciones (en algún momento hay que pasar del micrófono y las RRSS al bastón de mando, ser el alterno opositor o la Carabina simpática del PP no es bueno) 
Se sabía que en Andalucía Habria un tropiezo descomunal. Lo hubo y Macarena ha sido sacrificada. 
Están bajando en los sondeos. Abascal el otro día dijo que "no nos sabemos explicar bien y no estamos llegando a la gente", todo huele raro, muy raro. Se ve que Vox ya ha cumplido su cometido y el sistema quiere desactivarlo antes de que vaya a más. 
Ahora lo que toca es La victoria de Frijolito y seguir apuntalando el R78. Vox llevado a sus últimas consecuencias es el fin de este régimen podrido de corrupción y decadencia nacional. Ni el estado profundo ni los grandes beneficiarios quieren ni pueden permitir eso (empezando por el propio Rey al que tanto defienden).


----------



## Cygnus Saint (30 Jul 2022)

Aquí lo que se estila es ignorar obviedades si no gustan. Y es mucho más divertido inventarse la realidad.

Ánimo!!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Jul 2022)

Directamente es raruno que la sacasen de Madrid para mandarla a Andalucía, y ahora esto, es raro raro raro.

Además ha perdido 20kg en 3 meses. ¿Plutonio insaid?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (30 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> ¿Por qué dice que por problemas de salud no puede seguir en Vox pero luego habla de reincorporarse cuando pueda a su carrera de abogada del estado?
> 
> ¿Por qué no se reincorpora a Vox?
> 
> ...



Ella misma se obligó a lo de Andalucía, lo malo es que perdió y ahora no se ve 4 años haciendo ela pringada allí.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Directamente es raruno que la sacasen de Madrid para mandarla a Andalucía, y ahora esto, es raro raro raro.
> 
> Además ha perdido 20kg en 3 meses. ¿Plutonio insaid?



Ni vacuna ni hostias como algunos señalan. Es, nuevamente, la explicación más sencilla: no ha valido, estorba y la presionan para que se vaya.


----------



## nate (30 Jul 2022)

Si vosotros fuerais un ceo general en una empresa fuerte y en unos meses bajaras a manager de departamento local... que haríais?

Pues eso. La enfermedad que tiene se llama fracaso personal. Y eso no es facil aguantar y mas con un ego coml el de macarena.

Y encima rodeada de miarmas. Si hasta yo mismo huiria despavorido.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (30 Jul 2022)

Muchas enfermedades de gente que en plena creta de la ola profesional, lo dejan.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (30 Jul 2022)

Estaba claro que a esta le gustaba los andaluces lo mismo que a mí los moros o los panchitos. 

Si hubiese salido elegida... ¿A que no estaría tan enferma?


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Directamente es raruno que la sacasen de Madrid para mandarla a Andalucía, y ahora esto, es raro raro raro.
> 
> Además ha perdido 20kg en 3 meses. ¿Plutonio insaid?




Sospecho que fue aquí donde firmó su sentencia de muerte:



ciberecovero dijo:


> ​


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Jul 2022)

Lo mejor que ha podido pasar, la pretendienta a reina de los boomers, además de criptopepera, a tomar por culo. 

Esto pasa cuando metes mujeres en un partido político.


----------



## Alf_ET (30 Jul 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Están bajando en los sondeos. Abascal el otro día dijo que "no nos sabemos explicar bien y no estamos llegando a la gente", todo huele raro, muy raro. Se ve que Vox ya ha cumplido su cometido y el sistema quiere desactivarlo antes de que vaya a más.
> Ahora lo que toca es La victoria de Frijolito y seguir apuntalando el R78. Vox llevado a sus últimas consecuencias es el fin de este régimen podrido de corrupción y decadencia nacional. Ni el estado profundo ni los grandes beneficiarios quieren ni pueden permitir eso (empezando por el propio Rey al que tanto defienden).




Cuando irrumpió Podemos, tenía muchos medios a su servicio para transmitir su mensaje: La Sexta, la Ser, El País, El Diario... Aunque en los telediarios de Antena 3 y en prensa pepera le dieran caña, su mensaje llegaba sin distorsiones al electorado de izquierdas y por eso alcazaron los 75 escaños.

¿Qué le pasa a Vox? Que ningún gran medio de comunicación le apoya porque los que no son de izquierdas son peperos: Cope, Ondacero, Antena 3, 13 TV, La Razón, El Mundo...En todos esos medios siempre han criticado a Vox y vendido la moto de que son "la extrema derecha xenófoba, homófoba y machista". Sólo en Esradio le defienden y no todos porque Luis Herrero (pepero) le mete mierda cada día. Los votantes de Vox vienen sobretodo de las redes sociales donde el mensaje no se puede manipular pero claro, los millones de jubilados y boomer que no usan Twitter pues se tragan toda la basura de la prensa comprada por la publicidad institucional.

Ya lo dijo Javier García Isaac (Decisión Radio): la política de comunicación de Vox es una mierda porque cuando hay una polémica no llaman a la emisora para decir "oye entrevistad a este diputado para que aclare lo que ha pasado de verdad" sino que tienen que estar ellos detrás y no les ponen facilidades. ¿A qué emisoras nacionales va Abascal? A Esradio nada más. 

Ahora nos van a dar la turra con que el PP es el voto útil, Feijóo es lo mejor para España, la centralidad y la moderación y a Vox le van a empezar a dar malos resultados en los sondeos aunque es mentira pero así va a ser.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (30 Jul 2022)

Me han gustado mucho la mayoría de intervenciones del tema. Si juntamos los aportes de todos hayamos la verdad: es un tema multifactorial, Macarena desde luego no sufre una enfermedad súbita, pero sí psicológica.

Lo que deduzco de su carrera como política es que es un ser débil, voluble y totalmente exagerado. Inflamado hasta la náusea, no necesitamos gente así para salir del hoyo.

Nunca pensé escuchar las tonterías que profirió durante los días de campaña electoral. Con la de cosas interesantes que hay para hablar de Andalucía ella se quedó en lo accesorio y guerracivilista.

El esperpento llegó el día que escuché su discurso en Herrera en Cope, Carlitos casi sonrojado por la vergüenza ajena que le suponía escucharla casi ni la interrumpía. Ella se metía en la boca del lobo con debates intrascendentes. Supe perfectamente lo que iba a pasar. Todo una loca del coño cargándose la posibilidad de cogobernar Andalucía, que por aquella época existía. Sólo tenía que haberse dulcificado y dejarse llevar pero claro, ella es demasiado egocéntrica. Es el reflejo de su generación de mujeres a lo cuca gamarra solitarias empoderadas con carreras que no le importan a nadie. Solo a ellas.

Temas menores, mal hilados e histrionismo. No he escuchado una cosa igual en VOX en tiempo. Llegué a pensar que buscaba su suicidio político a raíz de algo que le pasara en Madrid.

Y así debió ser. Creo que toda esta movida viene de meses atrás de luchas internas en el partido, que le quiso buscar destino y ella, yolovalguista premium no sabe remar en galeras.

Como el juntaletras de Sánchez y todos los narcisos dementes de la política española tiene una concepción de sí misma inmaculada y mucho más elevada que los que la escrutan en las urnas. No sabe trabajar más que para sí misma aunque recurra al mantra reiterado de luchar por España o los españoles esos son los que menos lo hacen.

El cansino título de abogada del Estado es algo tan pueril a estas alturas que el electorado ya no entra a valorarlo. Sabemos de cantidad de psicopatas funcionarios que aún siendo “ los números 1” no han hecho nada productivo en su vida como trabajador público. Se puede hacer extensivo a la privada.

Estas personas tan egeocéntricas suelen irse así. Haciendo mucho daño al partido en el caso de la política y no dejando que la hierba como el caballo de Atila no crezcan tras su paso.

En Andalucía se debió haber apostado por un perfil similar al chaval de CyL, alguien tipo AlonsoDM que conozca los problemas de la tierra andaluza y tenga capacidad de estar en un segundo plano muy sólido como soldado atrincherado en una guerra a largo plazo.

El perfil de político que necesita VOX para Andalucía no eran ni los jueces Serrano ni las abogadas Macarena, si no precisamente gente que no venga del mundo profesional pero sepa simplemente estar.

Andalucía ha sido de las regiones más generosas con VOX y VOX la más fallona eligiendo gente allí para representar Andaluces. Una pena.

Pd. Pocas mujeres tienen lo que hay que tener para ser políticas. Yo diría que solo Cayetana se salva. Por supuesto la loca de Ayuso no.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (30 Jul 2022)

Se viene llorado de casa es más que una simple frase. La izquierda cruel ha acosado a Olona y esas trampas no se quedan en el protocolo. Pero me extraña que Olona tenga problemas porque ya se ha batido el cobre como abogada del Estado. Puede que esté bloqueada y ya está.

SuperAyuso es la que mejor está entendiendo a la izquierda. No hay más que verla en la Asamblea de Madrid. Retratando a las podemitas que se quejan de sufrir bullying político. Sabemos de sobra las malas artes de las podemitas. Ya ni Monasterio pinta nada allí. Y Ciudadanos piensa en Cifuentes para batallar mediáticamente contra Ayuso.

Recordemos que Ayuso fue acosada durante la pandemia, haciendo creer la izquierda que las muertes eran la único tos autonómica. Además, tenía una competencia interna brutal. La obsesión de Casado no fue moco de pavo.

A ver si Irene Montero hubiera aguantado eso. Yo creo que no. Ya que le da igual haberse gastado 100.000 euros en un cartel con fotos sacadas de Instagram. La culpa directa la tiene el que hizo el cartel. El comunismo es la doctrina de las redes sociales.


----------



## Javiser (30 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que se la querían quitar de encima en Madrid y por eso la enviaron a presentarse a las andaluzas, y ahora ella ha visto que está todo con la cuerda muy tensa con ella en el partido y se ha quitado de en medio. Algo me dice que incomodaba en Madrid mucho, y no termino de saber porqué


----------



## Boca_Rajoy (30 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> ¿Por qué dice que por problemas de salud no puede seguir en Vox pero luego habla de reincorporarse cuando pueda a su carrera de abogada del estado?
> 
> ¿Por qué no se reincorpora a Vox?
> 
> ...



Las enfermedades existen, nos acechan a todos, por desgracia hasta que no nos toca no acabamos de creerlo.


----------



## Santutxu (30 Jul 2022)

La descomposición de Vox ha empezado, Abascal volverá al txiringuito de donde salió y a votara otra vez al PP

Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Boca_Rajoy (30 Jul 2022)

Santutxu dijo:


> La descomposición de Vox ha empezado, Abascal volverá al txiringuito de donde salió y a votara otra vez al PP
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk



La descomposición es la izquierda asquerosa esta que se ha cargado el país.


----------



## Madrid (30 Jul 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Voy a tomarme este hilo en serio y no como el típico aquelarre de los de siempre intentando echarle mierda a VOX. Los progres camuflados y los guardianes de las esencias que si VOX no hace al 100% lo que ellos quieren se enfadan, no respiran y se dedican a esparcir mierda.
> 
> Vamos a ver en este asunto existen varias posibilidades:
> 
> ...



Te cito porque te vas a llevar una decepción mayúscula. 

VOX no es más que otro partido decadente del R78. ¿Realmente creéis a día de hoy que si un partido fuera peligroso para el sistema le iban a dar cobertura?.

No niego que tenga gente interesante como Buxadé u Ortega-Smith pero en conjunto no es más que gente ligada al R78 , tener a Abascal, que ha sido un trincador profesional desde bien joven ya denota de que va el partido. 

Si uno empieza a rascar un poco ve sus inclinaciones otánicas, mamadoras del lobby estadounidense (ahí tienes al aristogato) esto se traduce que en temas con Marruecos, que empiezan a ser delicados ,va a seguir la línea establecida con Washington, aunque signifique contradecirse, como buen partido del R78.

Luego en materia de inmigración, una posición bastante esperpéntica, moros no pero panchitos salvajes sí. 




Cuando un país que no tiene pleno empleo, no debería venir ni uno.


----------



## Chiruja (30 Jul 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Básicamente, admite que Macarena se va de Vox y no volverá.



Yo tambien lo entiendo asi.

Y , o bien, el problema de salud es una socorrida excusa para largarse de la política y no volver.

O bien, hay realmente un problema de salud que se presenta grave que no le permite aventurar nada de su futuro.

En cualquier caso, el tiempo será testigo. Y ya veremos si está o no está enferma.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (30 Jul 2022)

No he entrado nunca ese submundo, lo conozco de oidas y porque en Forocarros se postearon algunos contenidos (como el suicidio de Shuaiby en 2018). No me interesan los incels homicidas y los otakus con impulsos suicidas. 
Me limitó a informarme por la prensa, medios de comunicación variados, YouTube, RRSS, foros, etc haciendo una criba de lo que claramente es propagandístico de la verdad objetiva a veces omitida o adornada. 
Y creo que tus fuentes están más sucias que los establos de Augías si crees eso o en el mejor de los casos es que no tienes mucha idea. A macarena se la han cepillado de mala manera, su enfermedad es la misma que la de Adriana Lastra: una excusa para dimitir cuando tu ciclo se ha acabado y te han informado de que no cuentan contigo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 Jul 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Te cito porque te vas a llevar una decepción mayúscula.
> 
> VOX no es más que otro partido decadente del R78. ¿Realmente creéis a día de hoy que si un partido fuera peligroso para el sistema le iban a dar cobertura?.
> 
> ...



¿Qué cobertura? ¿La misma que en Andalucía? Que no sumarían más de media hora de cobertura en todos los medios y TVs al margen de los debates.

Si son parte del sistema ¿Por qué no se marcan un Podemos? ¿Donde están los miembros de VOX en todos los programas, tertulias y telediarios?

¿Por qué apenas los dejan gobernar en ningún lado? ¿Por qué los atacan al unísono desde todos los medios? ¿Por qué los critican más que a Bildu incluso?

¿En serio te parece todo un plan para potenciar a VOX?

Anda y vete a engañar a otros.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 Jul 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> Cuando irrumpió Podemos, tenía muchos medios a su servicio para transmitir su mensaje: La Sexta, la Ser, El País, El Diario... Aunque en los telediarios de Antena 3 y en prensa pepera le dieran caña, su mensaje llegaba sin distorsiones al electorado de izquierdas y por eso alcazaron los 75 escaños.
> 
> ¿Qué le pasa a Vox? Que ningún gran medio de comunicación le apoya porque los que no son de izquierdas son peperos: Cope, Ondacero, Antena 3, 13 TV, La Razón, El Mundo...En todos esos medios siempre han criticado a Vox y vendido la moto de que son "la extrema derecha xenófoba, homófoba y machista". Sólo en Esradio le defienden y no todos porque Luis Herrero (pepero) le mete mierda cada día. Los votantes de Vox vienen sobretodo de las redes sociales donde el mensaje no se puede manipular pero claro, los millones de jubilados y boomer que no usan Twitter pues se tragan toda la basura de la prensa comprada por la publicidad institucional.
> 
> ...



Amen, joder menos mal.

Ya pensaba que yo era el único capaz de ver LO OBVIO.

Es que has hecho un relato simple pero es QUE ES TAL CUAL. Prácticamente al pie de la letra. Es que suscribo hasta las comas. 

No te doy más zanks porque no se puede y para que no parezca que somos novios.


----------



## Madrid (31 Jul 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Qué cobertura? ¿La misma que Andalucía? Que no sumarán media hora de cobertura en todos los medios y TVs al margen de los debates.
> 
> Si son parte del sistema ¿Por qué no se marcan un Podemos? ¿Donde están los miembros de VOX en todos los programas, tertulias y telediarios?
> 
> ...



Te hablo desde la experiencia .

Ha tenido Democracia Nacional, Alianza Nacional o algún partido anti-sistema de verdad algún momento en televisión, más allá de la que lío Canduela en el programa charo de Ana Rosa Quintana??



El público aplaudiendo las intervenciones del que fuera presidente de DN. Algo que no estaba en el guion. Con esto no quiero decir que tengan alguna posibilidad de entrar en el Parlamento pero un mensaje claro y conciso anti-inmigración , sin tibiezas, si retumbaría bastante , máxime con la degrdación de la seguridad en España.

Qué no les dejen gobernar no es cierto, ahí están en CyL, han participado en el primer gobierno de Ayuso. Si es cierto que el acoso y hostigamiento de los medios de desinformación es grande, pero no logras entender a lo que me refiero. Un apagón informativo absoluto, que no se habla nada de ellos, ni bueno , ni malo. Que es lo que ha pasado con los partidos mencionados arriba.

Yo no intento convencer a nadie, realmente no voto, y no por Trevijanista, sino porque es todo teatro, España murió el 20/11/1975


----------



## Guanotopía (31 Jul 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Olona sólo ha creado problemas a Vox. Ha sido una mala idea ponerla en primera linea de la política. En cambio, en la sombra puede hacer un buen trabajo. Si la salud se lo permite, claro.



¿Y cuál es su trabajo?

Olona era lo que era, un florero.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 Jul 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Te hablo desde la experiencia .
> 
> Ha tenido Democracia Nacional, Alianza Nacional o algún partido anti-sistema de verdad algún momento en televisión, más allá de la que lío Canduela en el programa charo de Ana Rosa Quintana.
> 
> ...



Pero que dices hombre, ni me los compares con los frikis de DN o AN. Ya solo con eso te descalificas. A ti lo que te pasa es que le pides a VOX algo que no puede ser. Yo también estoy a la derecha de VOX, pero lo que no soy es un inconsciente que le pide peras al olmo. A día de hoy no existirán en toda España más de 20 o 30 mil tíos que sepan de que va esto realmente y podrían votar por convicción por ejemplo a los carlistas o la Falange. Así que tienes dos opciones como ya le he dicho a muchos de tus colegas. O comenzáis con el contrabando de armas y a acumular recursos, u os dedicáis a llorar en internet sin haces absolutamente nada más QUE ESTORBAR.

Ya he explicado muchas veces que para mi VOX nunca ha sido la solución sino PARTE DE ELLA. Si no sabéis ver algo tan simple, dejad de aburrirnos con las historias de siempre.


----------



## Madrid (31 Jul 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pero que dices hombre, ni me los compares con los frikis de DN o AN. Ya solo con eso te descalificas. A ti lo que te pasa es que le pides a VOX algo que no puede ser. Yo también estoy a la derecha de VOX, pero lo que no soy es un inconsciente que le pide peras al olmo. A día de hoy no existirán en toda España más de 20 o 30 mil tíos que sepan de que va esto realmente y podrían votar por convicción por ejemplo a los carlistas o la Falange. Así que tienes dos opciones como ya le he dicho a muchos de tus colegas. O comenzáis con el contrabando de armas y a acumular recursos, u os dedicáis a llorar en internet sin haces absolutamente nada más QUE ESTORBAR.
> 
> Ya he explicado muchas veces que para mi VOX nunca ha sido la solución sino PARTE DE ELLA. Si no sabéis ver algo tan simple, dejad de aburrirnos con las historias de siempre.



Es el último mensaje que te escribo , porque creo que estoy hablando con una pared o con una persona que tiene mermada su facultades .

Te he dicho en el anterior mensaje que esa gente ni llega al Parlmento, ni está capacitada para nada más que soltar soflamas anti-inmigración que calarían en la gente dada la degradación en la seguridad que sufre la nación.

Un trincador como Abascal, un mamador del Tea Party anglo como Espinosa, no son solución de nada. Son parte del problema, me ahorro seguir escribiéndo más porque simplemente no escuchas, y creo que te cuesta entender, siendo conciso como soy.

Lo que me fascina es la candidez de los voxeros, no esta muy lejos de la de los Podemitas pensando en RBU y que la moronegrada son seres de luz. Con 10-12 millones de extranjeros , hay que ser necio para pensar que esto tiene alguna solución de forma pacífica . 

Esos mensajes retóricos de contrabando de armas, estobar y gilipolleces , no son más que brindis al sol. Al final, a tragar moronegrada como Diós manda y a venir aquí a soltar tus frustraciones, otra opción es enfrentarte a ello, pero por experiencia te digo que es dar dinero al Estado en forma de multas, y a todo el aparato judicial en forma de costas , minutas y perdidas de tiempo en juzgados.
Aunque imagino que un tio duro como tú, esta al tanto de todo eso.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 Jul 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> Cuando irrumpió Podemos, tenía muchos medios a su servicio para transmitir su mensaje: La Sexta, la Ser, El País, El Diario... Aunque en los telediarios de Antena 3 y en prensa pepera le dieran caña, su mensaje llegaba sin distorsiones al electorado de izquierdas y por eso alcazaron los 75 escaños.
> 
> ¿Qué le pasa a Vox? Que ningún gran medio de comunicación le apoya porque los que no son de izquierdas son peperos: Cope, Ondacero, Antena 3, 13 TV, La Razón, El Mundo...En todos esos medios siempre han criticado a Vox y vendido la moto de que son "la extrema derecha xenófoba, homófoba y machista". Sólo en Esradio le defienden y no todos porque Luis Herrero (pepero) le mete mierda cada día. Los votantes de Vox vienen sobretodo de las redes sociales donde el mensaje no se puede manipular pero claro, los millones de jubilados y boomer que no usan Twitter pues se tragan toda la basura de la prensa comprada por la publicidad institucional.
> 
> ...



Te cito para seguir añadiendo una serie de cosas a este mensaje que es perfecto para entender todo este asunto.

Primero que en realidad Libertad Digital TAMPOCO es una radio amiga y no solo por el farsante pijorro de Herrera, sino porque a Federico solo le interesa VOX por un motivo. Provocar una nueva "fusión" de la derecha o refundación del viejo PP aznarista. Es decir corregir el descarrío que según Losantos comenzó con Rajoy. Y se equivoca gravemente. Si VOX se desvía de los planes de Federico, lo verás ir contra ellos a muerte.

Intereconomía, sí es amiga, de hecho se puede decir incluso que es Televox. Pero es un medio local y también interesado. A Ariza le han hecho varios favores considerables comenzando por comprarle La Gaceta. Una excelente idea por cierto pero a todas luces escasa y demasiado humilde aún.

El resto van de los enemigos acérrimos a los enemigos circunstanciales. Comenzando por La Cope, que no he visto un comportamiento más infame que el de esta cadena con VOX en estos 3 años. Lo que retrata perfectamente no solo a la iglesia actual sino también al PP.

Por lo demás calcado a lo que tu dices casi al pie de la letra. La campaña que le espera a VOX a partir de ahora va a dejar en pañales a lo que han vivido hasta ahora. Y es que huelen el animal herido, huelen la debilidad y van a querer ir a por ellos para rematarlos. No descartes añadir a lo que dices algún escándalo también de "corrupción" o algo parecido en los próximos meses.

Y por hacer siempre crítica (constructiva) y que no todo sean excusas o lisonjas. Detecto hace meses que VOX se está un poco durmiendo en los laureles. Lo de Olona fue un buen intento de dar la campanada, pero no ha salido y además han fallado varias cosas, los veo actualmente desconcertados y sin nuevas ideas.

Me parece que a Abascal también le falta algo de ímpetu y ambición. Lo veo por un lado como un tipo de principios y que no está en política para figurar o hacerse rico. Realmente cree en lo que dice, pero no sé si es realmente consciente de todo lo que se juega España en este momento. Da la impresión de que no le importaría volver a la "vida civil" y dedicarse a guardia forestal como el mismo dijo, y tiene que ser consciente de que eso ya no es una solución válida en una España destruida. Tiene que ser mucho más ambicioso y tomarse esto de una forma mucho más beligerante y radical.

La impresión que tengo es que no son capaces de dar ese salto que necesitan. No sé si por falta de talento, recursos o gente capaz. Pero se resisten a abandonar las viejas tácticas y estrategias. Que, cuidado, se han mostrado MUY EFECTIVAS, pero que llegan hasta donde llegan. Se están acostumbrado a ser el pepito grillo, la eterna voz disidente o discordante, pero a la que le falta quizás más mordiente y ganas de pelear.

Lo que dicho en otros hilos. Muchas veces dan cierta improvisación y "amateurismo". Lo de Olona ha sido un ejemplo. TARDARON MUCHO en nombrarla candidata oficial si esa era la idea desde el principio. Tendrían que haberlo hecho un años antes y no solo unos pocos meses, para que se fuese fogueando. Y no tener que "convertirse en andaluza" contra reloj en solo unas semanas. Lo que ha proyectado una imagen poco natural y forzada.

Y luego que como digo los veo más pendientes de como encajar con el PP que de intentar explorar nuevas vías. Les falta equipo y profesionales con experiencia me parece. Se están dejando manejar por gente como Losantos y otros parecidos, más preocupados de echar al PSOE que de proponer un cambio real y profundo.

La gente ahora está desanimada y lo peor que puede pasarles es que el votante voxero entre en esa laxitud previa a la resignación, ya que esto "no lo arregla nadie". Están en un momento muy delicado, y deberían comenzar ya a echar los restos. Les perdono agosto y septiembre, pero deberían comenzar el nuevo años con el cuchillo entre los dientes y dando un titular todos los días. Tienen que recuperar protagonismo aunque se lo nieguen o la gente comenzará a pensar que ya no sirve de nada votar.

Yo ya estaría buscando una serie de nuevos fichajes para el partido que sean sonados y les devuelvan la iniciativa política. Aunque no sean totalmente idóneos. Habría que fichar a alguien famoso o reconocido. Hacer ver que aún están vivos y con ganas.


----------



## SOY (31 Jul 2022)

VOX es disidencia controlada. Quizás ahora lo entiendas mejor, putinejo, que sois todos unos putinejos antivacunas, que me lo ha dicho el Smegman de VOX.






.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 Jul 2022)

El tonto de las 2 llega en punto. Cojan todos sus asientos y abróchense el cinturón que comienza el circo.


----------



## reconvertido (31 Jul 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Ha sido madre hace año y pico, y el rollito que se traía con su director de campaña...
> Cuidado con la típica monstruito empollona que, de la noche a la mañana, toca las mieles del éxito social.



¿Pues no ves la foto de la firma de Vlad?
Pantalón de cuero ajustado, jersey ajustado, y bailotenado y zorreando cual metida en la ruta del "bacalado".
Lo dijimos muchos.
¿Queremos otra carruselera progre-style?
Si es así, para ese viaje no hacían falta
Para eso YA tenemos a Irena Montera (que si no fuera por la cara de oler a mierda está mucho mejor).

Esto es PARTE del trasfondo.
Que la empollona on cara de brujilla se ha sentido sexy y deseada.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 Jul 2022)

Dicho lo cual puedo decir que todo el mensaje anterior se resume en lo siguiente.

-Que VOX debe entender que los mítines masivos y emotivos están muy bien, pero que ya no dan más de sí.

-Que ser la opción política que más tráfico origina en las redes y más seguidores tiene, es cojonudo pero que llega hasta donde llega.

Osea que tenemos 52 milagrosos diputados, que las armas actuales ya están agotadas en cierto sentido Y QUE NO BASTAN.

Hay que comenzar a ponerse las pilas y buscar nuevos recursos y nuevas estrategias si que quiere ir más allá.

Andalucía ha sido la sentencia. SE NECESITA MÁS. Simple y llanamente.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (31 Jul 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Te cito para seguir añadiendo una serie de cosas a este mensaje que es perfecto para entender todo este asunto.
> 
> Primero que en realidad Libertad Digital TAMPOCO es una radio amiga y no solo por el farsante pijorro de Herrera, sino porque a Federico solo le interesa VOX por un motivo. Provocar una nueva "fusión" de la derecha o refundación del viejo PP aznarista. Es decir corregir el descarrío que según Losantos comenzó con Rajoy. Y se equivoca gravemente. Si VOX se desvía de los planes de Federico, lo verás ir contra ellos a muerte.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que el oportunismo electoral debe ser material de otros partidos. 
Vox no era apoyado por absolutamente nadie y ahí está.
No hay nada más beligerante en el mundo de hoy que la veracidad, la honradez y guiarse según principios. Tampoco en el mundo de ayer. Siempre funciona.
Si el principio es el oportunismo, entonces no vas a cambiar nada en España.
El candidato debió haber sido el juez Serrano.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (31 Jul 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Dicho lo cual puedo decir que todo el mensaje anterior se resume en lo siguiente.
> 
> -Que VOX debe entender que los mítines masivos y emotivos están muy bien, pero que ya no dan más de sí.
> 
> ...



Más verdad. Más principios. Menos cálculos electorales.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (31 Jul 2022)

El hilo, por cierto, es un campo de minas de falsos votantes de vox, evidentemente coordinados.


----------



## MIP (31 Jul 2022)

Voto por cáncer de algo.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (31 Jul 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> Es curioso que ya se está dando por finiquitado a Vox desde los medios de comunicación y las casas en encuestas pagadas por partidos políticos.
> 
> Pero si Vox no ha gobernado en ningún puto sitio qué cojones me estáis contando. Podemos ha tenido alcaldes en Madrid y Barcelona, está en el gobierno con 7 ministros. A esos sí les puede juzgar por su gestión pero ¿a Vox?
> 
> ...



Es probable que le hables a gente que ni siquiera tienen derecho a voto en España.
Vox, es decir, los españoles, nos enfrentamos a la mentira y el engaño como nunca antes.
Y sólo se la puede combatir con la visión clara que da ser veraz.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (31 Jul 2022)

A Macarena Olona, por cierto, nunca la he leído mentir (su voz no la conozco). Por supuesto que está dejándolo por motivos de salud.


----------



## stuka (31 Jul 2022)

Hasta ahora...siempre se aducía cuando no se podía publicar..."motivos personales".

Desde hace dos años...se justifica con "enfermedad". Y siempre en personas "jóvenes".


...Vaya...vaya...


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 Jul 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Yo creo que el oportunismo electoral debe ser material de otros partidos.
> Vox no era apoyado por absolutamente nadie y ahí está.
> No hay nada más beligerante en el mundo de hoy que la veracidad, la honradez y guiarse según principios. Tampoco en el mundo de ayer. Siempre funciona.
> Si el principio es el oportunismo, entonces no vas a cambiar nada en España.
> El candidato debió haber sido el juez Serrano.





GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Más verdad. Más principios. Menos cálculos electorales.



Entiendo lo que dices y es muy bonito. Pero....

Puedes ser el tipo más honrado e incluso inteligente del mundo que si solo te conocen en tu bloque de pisos, mal asunto.

El problema es que estáis intentando jugar a un juego de trileros con una moral de caballeros. Ese juego se llama democracia, aunque debería llamarse más bien "memocracia" y no admite buenas intenciones. Lo siento pero así funciona desde Pericles. No basta con ser un líder decente y honrado además hay que tener carisma, malicia y don de gentes.

Tú propones otro tipo de juego. Válido en una "aristocracia". El que cree, el valiente, el decente tarde o temprano se impone casi siempre. Una meritocracia estricta.

Vives en un mundo donde una escoria absoluta, como Sánchez se impone porque simplemente conoce y manipula las reglas del juego. Si pretendes ganarle la partida con 5 jugadores cuando el juega con 20 y además el árbitro, eres demasiado ingenuo. Porque en este partido no basta con participar. Solo hay un resultado posible.

La democracia siempre ha sido un sistema sucio, amoral y tramposo, BASADO EN LA MENTIRA Y EL ENGAÑO, al contrario de lo que nos han vendido precisamente por eso. Si aceptas jugarlo no se trata de convertirte en un miserable, pero al menos si debes ser consciente de que te vas a tener que manchar las manos alguna vez.

Nada sería más bello que poner a Sanchuelo frente a un pelotón de fusileros y ver como se mea en los pantalones. Pero eso a día de hoy aún no es posible.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (31 Jul 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Entiendo lo que dices y es muy bonito. Pero....
> 
> Puedes ser el tipo más honrado e incluso inteligente del mundo que si solo te conocen en tu bloque de pisos, mal asunto.
> 
> ...



El problema es que sólo se puede enseñar, o liderar, con el ejemplo. Si los demás no quieren aprender o seguirte, no puedes hacer más, más que seguir siendo ejemplar. Y me refiero a la acción política y judicial del partido. Yo no entiendo cómo los españoles pueden seguir votando al PP, teniendo a Vox, como no sea por clientelismo, por temor a que Vox les quite lo que saben que no merecen. 
La democracia, efectivamente, consiste en satisfacer a la mayoría, que suele ser una mayoría de chusma ladrona. Pero el humano es flexible y adaptable, y yo creo que todos, con el ejemplo adecuado, en el momento preciso, reconocen lo justo y lo realizan, olvidando sus bajezas. De hecho es lo que casi todos buscan sin cesar en la vida, ser mejores a sus propios ojos. Lo hemos visto con la plandemia, aún teniendo en cuenta el error de ello. 
Vox tiene que ser como la reacción valiente generalizada a un virus mortal.
O a España le quedan 2 generaciones.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (31 Jul 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Entiendo lo que dices y es muy bonito. Pero....
> 
> Puedes ser el tipo más honrado e incluso inteligente del mundo que si solo te conocen en tu bloque de pisos, mal asunto.
> 
> ...



Sobre Pericles, me autocito


cuatroC dijo:


> Sobre si un líder puede llevar a la gente tras de sí, o son un sector de ellos los que le ponen a él, justo hoy caía en una bonita descripción de Pericles que hace Tucídides: (Tucídides, Historia de la guerra del Peloponeso, Libro II, 62)
> "En cuanto a las otras cosas no tocantes a la guerra, los que tenían el gobierno obraban cada cual según su ambición con gran perjuicio de la República y de ellos mismos, porque sus empresas eran tales que, cuando salían bien, redundaban en honra y provecho de los particulares antes que del común; y, si salían mal, el daño y pérdida era para la República. Fue causa de este desorden que, mientras Pericles tuvo el poder junto con el saber y prudencia, no se dejaba corromper por dinero: regía al pueblo libremente, mostrándose con él tan amigo y compañero, como caudillo y gobernador. Además, no había adquirido la autoridad por medios ilícitos ni decía cosa alguna por complacer a otro, sino que, guardando su autoridad y gravedad, cuando alguno proponía cosa inútil y fuera de razón, lo contradecía libremente, aunque por ello supiese que había de caer en la indignación del pueblo, y todas cuantas veces entendía que ellos se atrevían a hacer alguna cosa fuera de tiempo y sazón, por locura y temeridad, antes que por razón, los detenía y refrenaba con su autoridad y gravedad en el hablar. Al mismo tiempo, cuando los veía medrosos sin causa, los animaba. De esta manera, al parecer, el gobierno de la ciudad era en nombre del pueblo; mas en el hecho todo el mando y autoridad estaba en él"
> 
> Y sobre estos debates sin verdadero liderazgo, viene como un calco lo que sigue:
> ...



De todos modos, es cierto que hemos que estar muy atentos a los trucos de los miserables, incluyendo poder pensar como ellos. Pero para vencerles y convencerles, no para imitarles.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (31 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Y cuál es su trabajo?
> 
> Olona era lo que era, un florero.



Antes de opinar usted debe informarse...


----------



## Guanotopía (31 Jul 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Antes de opinar usted debe informarse...



Antes de opinar usted debería quitarse la venda, y si tan claro lo tienes, ilumínanos con el gran trabajo de Olona.


----------



## Despotricador (31 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> En decadencia, es demasiado pronto. Pero sí es verdad que ha perdido "momentum", especialmente desde que se apuntaron a ser fans de Zelensky. Hasta Podemos tuvo una actitud más digna y consecuente con sus ideas.



Zelensky no pinta nada.

Vox se equivocó con la candidata paracaidista. Tiempo tuvo para buscar un candidato con arraigo.

Pero la mayor pérdida de Vox ha sido la marcha del memo y el Aceituno. A los votantes peperos les han cambiado el muñeco y una vez más funciona. Los peces desmemoriados vuelven a caer en la misma red y correrán en bandada a votar a Mariano 2.0 porque esta vez sí va a ser diferente. Pelillos a la mar con las cerdadas pasadas.


----------



## naburiano (31 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> ¿Por qué dice que por problemas de salud no puede seguir en Vox pero luego habla de reincorporarse cuando pueda a su carrera de abogada del estado?
> 
> ¿Por qué no se reincorpora a Vox?
> 
> ...



Purga


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Ago 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Sobre Pericles, me autocito
> 
> De todos modos, es cierto que hemos que estar muy atentos a los trucos de los miserables, incluyendo poder pensar como ellos. Pero para vencerles y convencerles, no para imitarles.



Me da que en este asunto no nos vamos a poner nunca de acuerdo. Y es que pienso hay un antagonismo básico en cuanto a temperamento. Lo veo a usted como esencialmente optimista e idealista, yo en cambio suelo ser (en estos asuntos) pesimista y cínico.

La realidad de la historia es que por cada vez que ganan los "buenos", ganen diez veces más los "malos". Las guerras no las suelen ganar quienes tienen más o mejores razones, tampoco los más honrados u honorables, sino quienes tienen más recursos y los mejores o más fieros guerreros. Que surja una figura, un caudillo, capaz de cambiar el curso de la historia para bien, es algo tan excepcional, que se recuerda durante siglos. Eso nos da una medida de lo poco frecuente que suele resultar.
Y hay ejemplos históricos a manta de esto que digo, no creo que tenga que recordar ninguno en particular.

Y por eso el ejemplo que pone de Pericles es precisamente perfecto. Porque incluso en el retrato o descripción más o menos literario que hace Tucídides del personaje se puede entender perfectamente la razón de fondo. Pericles es ejemplar, un modelo a seguir, un auténtico héroe. Y es así porque justamente es excepcional en todo. Y siendo excepcional, lo que nos viene a afirmar es que la realidad de la democracia habitual era mucho más cruda, innoble o mediocre. En otro caso no estaríamos hablando 2500 años después del personaje, que se dice pronto.

VOX es un destello en la buena dirección, pero ni son los elegidos, ni Abascal tiene talla suficiente para salvar por si solo España. Es solo un esfuerzo elogiable en el sentido correcto.

Más le valdría a los voxeros una TV con un 20% de share mintiendo a su favor todos los días en "prime time" que un ciento de personas honradas dando ejemplo. Es así de triste. Pero es que así funciona el sistema.

Hay una ley que VOX ni nadie, salvo seres excepcionales se podrán saltar nunca. Es mucho más fácil engañar a un tonto que convencer a un listo. Y en eso precisamente consiste la democracia. Por eso los demagogos siempre tendrán las de ganar, SIEMPRE.

La política hace mucho que dejo de ser un ejercicio moral. Y yo sé que esto a usted le jode, pero es algo totalmente obvio. Entiendo que le gustaría que todo fuese distinto, que el honor, la honra, el valor, la inteligencia fuesen virtudes intrínsecas a cualquier gobernante. Porque en cualquier otro caso no merecería la peña intentar salvar lo que en esencia no merecería ser salvado.

Pero es que las cosas son mucho más complicadas. Porque esos tontos fáciles de engañar, no necesariamente tienen que ser malas personas o carentes en todo de virtudes. Por tanto al final nos encontramos con una dialéctica clásica en cuanto a la obtención o retención del poder. Y cuando tienes en frente a alguien muy malo, que no respeta NINGUNA regla, intentar dando ejemplo vencer a base de nobleza y honradez es una tarea propia de HÉROES. Y sinceramente no veo en España actualmente a esos héroes. VOX se inspira en un cierto tono heróico, contra todos, sin miedo, pase lo que pase. Pero es que por desgracia la distancia entre muchos héroes y un simple suicida no es excesiva. Solo la capacidad y suerte del héroe suelen marcar la diferencia.

Y por eso yo que soy pesimista, nunca cuento con la suerte. Usted es más de ejército regular y guerra campal según los cánones. Yo de servicios secretos. Aquí por desgracia ya solo se trata de ganar. Un derrota honrosa no es solución porque supone el fin de España.

Así que si VOX quiere cambiar realmente las cosas tendrán que ser como mínimo igual de astutos y maliciosos que honrados y ejemplares. Bajo mi punto de vista no hay otra.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Voy a tomarme este hilo en serio y no como el típico aquelarre de los de siempre intentando echarle mierda a VOX. Los progres camuflados y los guardianes de las esencias que si VOX no hace al 100% lo que ellos quieren se enfadan, no respiran y se dedican a esparcir mierda.
> 
> Vamos a ver en este asunto existen varias posibilidades:
> 
> ...



De donde te sacas que está liada con un GC 10 años más joven que ella?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Ago 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> De donde te sacas que está liada con un GC 10 años más joven que ella?



Lo han dicho ya varias veces en el foro y en algunos medios. Yo desde luego no me lo he inventado porque es algo que ni me va ni me viene.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Pues no ves la foto de la firma de Vlad?
> Pantalón de cuero ajustado, jersey ajustado, y bailotenado y zorreando cual metida en la ruta del "bacalado".
> Lo dijimos muchos.
> ¿Queremos otra carruselera progre-style?
> ...



???

Esa tipa se ha sentido deseada toda la vida, porque he visto fotos de cuando trabajaba en Euskadi y era un pibón igual que ahora es toda una Milfa. 
Lo que no se entiende que estuviera aun soltera.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Ago 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Voto por cáncer de algo.



No me extrañaría con los emputes que se cogía hablando en el Congreso que se le ponía voz de bruja.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Ago 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Purga



Es una posibilidad al estar Vox intervenido por poderes fácticos, como todo partido importante.


----------



## naburiano (1 Ago 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Es una posibilidad al estar Vox intervenido por poderes fácticos, como todo partido importante.



Lo está, pero incluso aunque no fuera así, las luchas de poder, son habituales dentro de todos los partidos.

A mí me parece que la han purgado, pero que no quieren montar escándalo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Ago 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> ???
> 
> Esa tipa se ha sentido deseada toda la vida, porque he visto fotos de cuando trabajaba en Euskadi y era un pibón igual que ahora es toda una Milfa.
> Lo que no se entiende que estuviera aun soltera.



Hay una entrevista por ahí donde "lo explica" creo.

Primero tuvo una "época loca", luego creo que un novio más o menos formal con el que lo dejó, luego un matrimonio con alguien de su edad ¿Divorciado? Con el que a su vez terminó divorciada. Y luego este, que se sepa....

Yo la impresión que tengo es que ha sido una guarrilla como la Ayuso que cumple todos los tópicos atiquenses. No quizás hasta el punto del carruseleo pero sí la típica modernilla que busca "emociones y vivencias". Por cierto también confesó que tenía un tatuaje en alguna parte inconfesable. Por ahí está como digo dicha entrevista. Entre líneas se pueden leer bastantes cosas. Creo que tengo algunos mensajes al respecto de hace meses.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Hay una entrevista por ahí donde "lo explica" creo.
> 
> Primero tuvo una "época loca", luego creo que un novio más o menos formal con el que lo dejó, luego un matrimonio con alguien de su edad ¿Divorciado? Con el que a su vez terminó divorciada. Y luego este, que se sepa....
> 
> Yo la impresión que tengo es que ha sido una guarrilla como la Ayuso que cumple todos los tópicos atiquenses. No quizás hasta el punto del carruseleo pero sí la típica modernilla que busca "emociones y vivencias". Por cierto también confesó que tenía un tatuaje en alguna parte inconfesable. Por ahí está como digo dicha entrevista. Entre líneas se pueden leer bastantes cosas. Creo que tengo algunos mensajes al respecto de hace meses.



Sí yo la vi pinta de guarra discotequera en la foto de la manifestación borroka de Euskadi donde iba camuflada. 
Epocas locas entre las mujeres modernas difícil que no la haya tenido alguna sobre todo estando buena como ésta, es casi imposible. Demasiada tentación salir a la discoteca a levantar rabos por decenas noche tras noche y sin consecuencias como antaño que las propias mujeres se censuraban unas a otras, hoy día todas putas y ovacionadas. 
Así les va que terminan con la cabeza mal y perdiendo el objetivo vital de una mujer que debe ser formar una familia. 
A ver cuánto tiempo le aguanta el de 10 años menos. 

El primer novio largo que tuvo de 10 años, lo cual habla bien de ella, pero luego le deja y se casa con otro con el que tampoco tiene hijos, raro raro.

Y al final justo sobre el pitido final o la campana se preña a los 43.


----------



## reconvertido (1 Ago 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> ???
> 
> Esa tipa se ha sentido deseada toda la vida, porque he visto fotos de cuando trabajaba en Euskadi y era un pibón igual que ahora es toda una Milfa.
> Lo que no se entiende que estuviera aun soltera.



Lo que no se entiende que estuviera aun soltera.
Es una tarada progre más.
TODAS los son.
Y todas es TODAS.

Esa tipa se ha sentido deseada toda la vida, porque he visto fotos de cuando trabajaba en Euskadi y era un pibón igual que ahora es toda una Milfa.
Esas fotos, que rulen homme...


----------



## reconvertido (1 Ago 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Es una posibilidad al estar Vox intervenido por poderes fácticos, como todo partido importante.



Nadie que se plantee votar a VOX va a votar a una mujer.
Repito, para votar eso, voto a Irena y a las Serra, que son mas jovencitas y están mas buenorras.

Ni siquiera a Olona.
Eso resta votos.
Y se ha visto en las andaluzas.
Quizás el objetivo de destinarla allí fue ese, sacarla del medio sin que se les pueda acusar de machijjmo y tal Pascual.
La futura sorayita de VOX, neutralizada.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Lo que no se entiende que estuviera aun soltera.
> Es una tarada progre más.
> TODAS los son.
> Y todas es TODAS.
> ...



Tampoco son de hace tanto pero se le nota el pizpiretismo.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Ago 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Tampoco son de hace tanto pero se le nota el pizpiretismo.



Estas enfermo chaval. Debe ser uno de esos fetichismos extraños que se trae la peña por estos lares. Se van desarrollando de las formas más peculiares en la vida de una persona.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Estas enfermo chaval. Debe ser uno de esos fetichismos extraños que se trae la peña por estos lares. Se van desarrollando de las formas más peculiares en la vida de una persona.



Yo enfermo y tu homosexual.


----------



## Charles B. (1 Ago 2022)

A mí sobre todo me parece cobarde, como todo lo que viene de la escisión peperra llamada Vagox. 

No te confundas, tanto asco infinito me da el payaso que va a caballo, becario de dona Esperrancia, sin dar palo al agua en su puta vida como el apestoso coletarri. 

Y es que no sé para qué votáis, panda de tontoslapolla. En esta dictadura TODO ES LO MISMO.


----------



## Felson (1 Ago 2022)

fenderman dijo:


> Valla, no me lo hesperava



Yo, también... perdón, tanvien.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (1 Ago 2022)

SOY dijo:


> VOX es disidencia controlada. Quizás ahora lo entiendas mejor, putinejo, que sois todos unos putinejos antivacunas, que me lo ha dicho el Smegman de VOX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder 
Lo de Steegman es pa mear y no echar gota.
Vaya fichaje...


----------



## Barruno (1 Ago 2022)

CASA dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que trabaja en la Agencia de Vivienda y rehabilitación de Andalucía, pues conocía a gente de su trabajo y me pareció que hablaba también por él mismo que había votado al PP para que consiguiera mayoría absoluta en las elecciones y no tuvieran que pactar con VOX, al parecer ese es uno de los chiringuitos contra los que VOX iba a tope.
> 
> En este tema tengo un poco la impresión de que entraron como elefante en cacharrería. En una provincia donde las redes clientelares son brutales amenazar con cierres de un modo un poco bestia, no les ha favorecido.
> 
> Aparentemente el PP ha hecho un cambio de mandos de un modo bastante suave y los empleados no están descontentos con la situación.



Es como dices
Tambien conozco un facha que curra en un chiringuito y me dijo qie votó antes a Psoe y ahora a PP por lo mismo.
Con la comida no se juega. Es triate pero es asi.
Y entrar en politica en Andalucia y no saber eso, es que no eres andaluza, Olona...


----------



## bocadRillo (1 Ago 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Joder
> Lo de Steegman es pa mear y no echar gota.
> Vaya fichaje...



erase un hombre a una nariz pegado...


----------



## juanpedro (1 Ago 2022)

Por el sur se rumorea que tiene un cáncer de mama, y por eso se ausentaba varios días durante la campaña.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (1 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Me da que en este asunto no nos vamos a poner nunca de acuerdo. Y es que pienso hay un antagonismo básico en cuanto a temperamento. Lo veo a usted como esencialmente optimista e idealista, yo en cambio suelo ser (en estos asuntos) pesimista y cínico.
> 
> La realidad de la historia es que por cada vez que ganan los "buenos", ganen diez veces más los "malos". Las guerras no las suelen ganar quienes tienen más o mejores razones, tampoco los más honrados u honorables, sino quienes tienen más recursos y los mejores o más fieros guerreros. Que surja una figura, un caudillo, capaz de cambiar el curso de la historia para bien, es algo tan excepcional, que se recuerda durante siglos. Eso nos da una medida de lo poco frecuente que suele resultar.
> Y hay ejemplos históricos a manta de esto que digo, no creo que tenga que recordar ninguno en particular.
> ...



Hay que contar con todo eso. Y hay que ser astutos. Pero la guerra que sucede en el mundo, sucede dentro de cada uno de nosotros y en cada uno de nuestros actos. 
Desde luego España está llamando a gritos a un buen gobernante.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Ago 2022)

juanpedro dijo:


> Por el sur se rumorea que tiene un cáncer de mama, y por eso se ausentaba varios días durante la campaña.



Encajaría con la edad y las circunstancias.

No hay estudios al respecto que yo sepa, pero yo ya he observado a título personal que las maternidades muy tardías y amamantar *por primera vez* "en la vejez" dispara el riesgo de cánceres de mama.

Pero claro cualquiera le pone el cascabel al gato y le dice a las empoderadas actuales que retrasando tanto la maternidad están cagándola a base de bien. Nadie va a publicar algo así.

Mal asunto y muy mala noticia para Olona si es el caso. Porque no tiene pinta de ser algo benigno y siendo así de la mastectomía no se libra. Con las ubres que tiene imagina el shock, algo así como si te castrasen siendo varón.


----------



## nandin83 (1 Ago 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Zelensky no pinta nada.
> 
> Vox se equivocó con la candidata paracaidista. Tiempo tuvo para buscar un candidato con arraigo.
> 
> Pero la mayor pérdida de Vox ha sido la marcha del memo y el Aceituno. A los votantes peperos les han cambiado el muñeco y una vez más funciona. Los peces desmemoriados vuelven a caer en la misma red y correrán en bandada a votar a Mariano 2.0 porque esta vez sí va a ser diferente. Pelillos a la mar con las cerdadas pasadas.



¿Quién es el memo? El aceituno será Buxadé supongo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2022)

Lo que está pasando en España es mucho más serio de lo que se quiere hacer creer .

Ya no son trifulcas dialécticas en el parlamento para aprobar o no leyes de poca monta. Aquí lo que está en juego es la propia existencia de España o una guerra civil.

España está siendo atacada por múltiples flancos. Entendamos que hasta que Putin decidió empezar con las armas ... antes de la guerra habrían hecho infinidad de intentos de revertir la evolución política de Ucrania a través del soborno o la ingeniería social. 

¿ cuántos políticos del parlamento nacional trabajan para el enemigo ? un porcentaje enorme y en los parlamentos vascos y catalán ya son el 100%

No son paranoias ! son evidencias . Cuando los criminales etarras y secesionistas catalanes ( que ahora están en el gobierno) están tan callados y satisfechos es porque las cosas están saliendo como a ellos les conviene. 

Sánchez no es que sea un traidor o un sicario . Es un broker de organismos supranacionales que ha sido contratado para hace lo mismo que se hace con algunas empresas en la bolsa : descuartizarlas y repartir los pedazos . ¿ acaso tienen compasión en la bolsa cuando provocan la ruina de una empresa y a veces de miles de trabajadores ? pues lo mismo pasa con los países . Los que no se defienden son desguazados y saqueados . 

Olona - que en paz descanse - era demasiado histriónica para una situación tan seria como la que estamos viviendo. Sus bandazos emocionales y sus plegarias a su dios protector la convertían en un personaje risible más propio de realitys de la tele que de la toma de decisiones contundentes y radicales que están por venir. 
Es evidente que los andaluces percibieron su falta de seriedad y por eso votaron masivamente al PP como mal menor. 
Tal era el peligro de este personaje en la política nacional de cara a las generales que prefirieron sacrificar el gobierno de Andalucía con tal de sacarla de Madrid.


----------



## El Promotor (30 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Quiere estar con sus hijos. Es evidente. Así que se inventa cualquier excusa y adiós.




¿Seguro?

Parece que la tarada quiere volver al partido.

*Olona revela que dejó la política por un problema de tiroides que «ya está solucionado»*

*Olona revela los motivos de salud por los que dejó la política, y ahora no descarta su vuelta*

LOL. 

@ferrys @EL PVTO ADRENO @Jevitronka @Gigatr0n @HUSH @HDR @pifiado @Ufo @jorgitonew @Burbujo II @Hrodrich


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Ago 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¿Seguro?
> 
> Parece que la tarada quiere volver al partido.
> 
> ...



Se cogió la baja de tres días por la regla


----------



## JuanMacClane (30 Ago 2022)

ya mismo la ficha Feijoo


----------



## diogenes de sinope (30 Ago 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Ha hecho como Lastra, quitarse del medio. En Andalucia no iba a tener los mismos focos que en el Congreso y menos con los resultados que ha tenido.
> 
> Politicos...



Yo creo que no son comparables. Lastra lo único que tiene es su red platinum de contactos y se acabó, se la quitaron de enmedio porque no tenía nada que aportar, solo enmierdaba.
Olona tiene un buen trabajo al que volver.
Dicho esto, hay algo raro claramente, y en EDATV, en un directo desde el asador Guadalmina dejaron caer que podrían presentarse juntas a las autonómicas en Valencia ella y Cristina Seguí, bajo un nuevo partido.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Ago 2022)

CASA dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que trabaja en la Agencia de Vivienda y rehabilitación de Andalucía, pues conocía a gente de su trabajo y me pareció que hablaba también por él mismo que había votado al PP para que consiguiera mayoría absoluta en las elecciones y no tuvieran que pactar con VOX, al parecer ese es uno de los chiringuitos contra los que VOX iba a tope.
> 
> En este tema tengo un poco la impresión de que entraron como elefante en cacharrería. En una provincia donde las redes clientelares son brutales amenazar con cierres de un modo un poco bestia, no les ha favorecido.
> 
> Aparentemente el PP ha hecho un cambio de mandos de un modo bastante suave y los empleados no están descontentos con la situación.



Aqui la prueba de que la democracia es una mierda. La gente escoria vota lo mejor para ellos, y no para el país

Deberías llamarle traidor hijo de puta, y que la delincuencia vaya a sus anchas contra él, por otros que votaron con el mismo criterio.


----------



## Burbujo II (30 Ago 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¿Seguro?
> 
> Parece que la tarada quiere volver al partido.
> 
> ...



Si ya decía ella misma que quiere volver a la paguita de diputada.

En breve.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 Sep 2022)

ES EXTRAÑO EL RUMBO DE LOS ACONTECIMIENTOS...........


----------



## Nefersen (17 Sep 2022)

Últimamente tengo la sensación de que la Olona no está muy bien de la cabeza.


----------

